# Fedor Emelianenko explains why he signed with Bellator, not the UFC



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Had to post this article cuz at one point in time I definitely put The Last Emperor in the top p4p list. With his performance in the latter part of his career and especially not joining the premiere MMA org (UFC) I have to question his ranking especially the latter part. His contemporaries namely from Pride (Big Nog, Mirko Crocop, Heath Herring, Mark Hunt, Coleman, Barnett, etc.) all fought in the UFC. On top of that he's fighting the likes of Fabio, Jaideep (who is that!?!), Satoshi, and now Mitrione who's a UFC bottom of the rung cast off. Then you have Anderson who's challenging himself with the toughest competition out there. Let's face it not many fighters would take on Daniel Cormier on two days notice along with a very deadly Derek Brunson. 

With that said I think Fedor was at the top of the p4p list, but Anderson may be surpassing him and GSP (only retired champion) followed by Demetrius Johnson if he retains his belt. I mean Anderson is going the opposite of Fedor. He's fighting tougher competition as he's aging; Weidman, Diaz, LHW champion, and hard hitting Brunson. 



> Fedor Emelianenko and the UFC have flirted multiple times over the year. In the end, the relationship was not to be.
> 
> The MMA legend had a chance — perhaps a final one — to sign with the UFC last year as a free agent. It didn’t happen, though. Instead, Emelianenko inked a deal with Bellator and his former promoter with Strikeforce, Scott Coker.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

At this point i'm glad he's in Bellator. I've been huge lifelong Fedor fan but he would get taken out by Stipe, Cain, JDS ,Werdum and maybe a few others at this point in his career. If he can beat Matt I will find that impressive.

Your so right about Anderson as he's fought nothing but Studs in his old age.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe at his age now, it is extremely hard to compete at HW, so I would really wish if you moves down to LHW. I'm 100% sure he can compete there, just like the spider. 

The reason behind that, is Fedor used to outclass all those great HW, because he was faster than them, and even more stronger. Now? I don't think so, plus Mat is going to give him a hell of a fight !


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC would just want to cash in on his name, and these days that doesn't equate to many winnable fights for Fedor. At least Bellator can hype Fedor but that equals a Mitrione fight for Fedor.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> UFC would just want to cash in on his name, and these days that doesn't equate to many winnable fights for Fedor. At least Bellator can hype Fedor but that equals a Mitrione fight for Fedor.


I think Fedor competes with everyone in the HW division outside the top five. Is Fedor really in worst shape than Barnett, Arlovski, Lesnar, Hunt, Nelson etc.?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think Fedor competes with everyone in the HW division outside the top five. Is Fedor really in worst shape than Barnett, Arlovski, Lesnar, Hunt, Nelson etc.?


Heavyweight is weak so he could be competitive. I was just thinking the UFC would want a star matchup for Fedor to cash in. Stipe/JDS/Cain/Werdum all beat Fedor handily these days imo. There are winnable fights for him but is the UFC going to sign Fedor and toss him in with Ben Rothwell or Francis Ngannou? Probably not. The best they would do to get a semi hyped fight that is winnable would be what? An Arlovski rematch? Or Overeem? That's always a winnable fight since Overeem is the GOAT at finding a way to get himself KO'd.

I just don't see Fedor at this stage trying to make a real run through the division.

I was always into watching Fedor fight. But when was the last time he had a REAL win? Arguably Arlovski in 2009. Maybe Monson in 2011? Maldonado almost took his head off multiple times in his last fight. I can't see Fedor making a real splash even in the UFC's weak division.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know if its my imagination, but it seems like a lot of professional MMA fighters from american football backgrounds really don't like being choked.

Matt Mitrione might have tapped out to every choke put on him. Even chokes that woudn't have finished him. Teddy Holder and Alessio DiChirico, two other guys from american football who might tap to chokes that aren't fully locked in.

Fedor locking in a choke could be his best chance to win the fight.

Fedor's stand up technique is really good. 

But Mitrione with his 80 inch reach, being a true heavyweight (unlike Fabio Maldonado) don't know if Fedor can win a stand up fight.

Its too bad M-1 global kept Fedor from fighting in the united states sooner.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A loss to Mitrione is going to severely diminish the Last Emperor's legacy. Also Alexander Volkov is already signed with Bellator so signing the rest of the Red Devil Fight Team really isn't as much of a deal. Though I can understand working with Scott Coker as being a deciding factor.


----------

